# Elite + Rugby Reptiles



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wanted to say a thanks to the guys at Elite reptiles, droped in for a visit today and was very impressed, not only do they have an excellent selection of stock, they also have a great team of people who are very firendly and helpful! Unfortunately didnt buy anything apart from food, but Gary did show me a very grumpy little bosc that I almost came home with:2thumb:

I would also like to thank the guys at Rugby reptiles, nipped in as I was already in Rugby, got to see some beautiful Royal morphs and and some very lovely little burm hatchlings, again staff were very friendly, and its very likely ill be going back for a cirtan little snake :flrt:
i would recomend a visit to these two shops to anyone that is in the area or passing through:no1:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, it was a very busy day and you didnt introduce yourself mate, thanks for coming it was a better day than I could have imagined. I would also like to thank Garry ( Bugdude ), Tom Dutton, Pete from Evolution Reptiles, Nigel from Cornmorps, Matt and the team at Custom Aquaria and Dickie Dart at Custom Guards and everyone who came in today, it was fantastic. Thanks again, Matt


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

my OH (retri) has been talking bout the shop alllllllllll eve, wished i wasnt working, am working tomorrow too but as soon as I get a day off i'll be popping up! :2thumb:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Northampton said:


> Thanks, it was a very busy day and you didnt introduce yourself mate, thanks for coming it was a better day than I could have imagined. I would also like to thank Garry ( Bugdude ), Tom Dutton, Pete from Evolution Reptiles, Nigel from Cornmorps, Matt and the team at Custom Aquaria and Dickie Dart at Custom Guards and everyone who came in today, it was fantastic. Thanks again, Matt


Yeh sorry I didnt introduce myself, wasnt too sure who you were and think there is something a little odd about saying 'hi im retri' :lol2:
I think I spoke to you while I was holding your albino burm, I will make a point to introduce myself next time. 

by the way do you open on sundays?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> Yeh sorry I didnt introduce myself, wasnt too sure who you were and think there is something a little odd about saying 'hi im retri' :lol2:
> I think I spoke to you while I was holding your albino burm, I will make a point to introduce myself next time.
> 
> by the way do you open on sundays?


oops, I didnt log out :lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I should be cooling in soon, my OH lives in rugby so we will call in, where abouts is it ??


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

retri said:


> oops, I didnt log out :lol2:


How long did it take you to drive there froms yours , fancy going but reckon its gonna be a trek!


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

rachy said:


> fancy going but reckon its gonna be a trek!


I went up from cambridgeshire, well worth a visit. Going back on monday:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one matt, was nice to see a clean, good sized shop and some smiley faces.
looks very promising for the future.
good luck matt and the crew


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

we are opening tomorrow 10.30 till 4 , we havent finalised the opening times yet we are going to see how things go. If your coming up Rachy we are about 25 mins on from northampton and we are at central park just off M6 Junction 1 , CV23 OUX, will be good to see you its been a while.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Matt Northampton said:


> we are opening tomorrow 10.30 till 4 , we havent finalised the opening times yet we are going to see how things go. If your coming up Rachy we are about 25 mins on from northampton and we are at central park just off M6 Junction 1 , CV23 OUX, will be good to see you its been a while.


I will have to pop up at some point its 45 mins 4 me to northampton so probs bout 1hr15 ........best put the kettle on when i come!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

rachy said:


> I will have to pop up at some point its 45 mins 4 me to northampton so probs bout 1hr15 ........best put the kettle on when i come!!


 just go in and help yourself,i did :lol2:
rach might see you there, if i am not busy at work i might nip back in


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

rachy said:


> How long did it take you to drive there froms yours , fancy going but reckon its gonna be a trek!


takes me about 15 to 20 mins


----------



## Rugby Reptiles (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thank you*



retri said:


> Just wanted to say a thanks to the guys at Elite reptiles, droped in for a visit today and was very impressed, not only do they have an excellent selection of stock, they also have a great team of people who are very firendly and helpful! Unfortunately didnt buy anything apart from food, but Gary did show me a very grumpy little bosc that I almost came home with:2thumb:
> 
> I would also like to thank the guys at Rugby reptiles, nipped in as I was already in Rugby, got to see some beautiful Royal morphs and and some very lovely little burm hatchlings, again staff were very friendly, and its very likely ill be going back for a cirtan little snake :flrt:
> i would recomend a visit to these two shops to anyone that is in the area or passing through:no1:


Thank you for the recommendation and I'm glad you got to see some of our gorgeous Royals. Hopefully see you again real soon!

Also, good luck with your shop Matt. Here's to a successful future for both of us :cheers:


----------

